# Monster RVs



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Come on, own up. Which of you wealthy lot are going to be the first ones owning up to buying the versions shown in Sunday Tiames supplement In Gear? Only about a million I believe.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm not keen on owning one but he can build them in 4 MONTHS!! quicker than some manufacturers can botch up a van conversion over here!!


----------

